# Extracts



## couch0 (Oct 9, 2015)

Has anyone grown their own herbs for extracts or infusions? In my last lotion I infused chamomile, common nightshade, and nettle in the diffused water. It made a great lotion. Wanted to share that bc it saves money. I know around here in nw Indiana, we have a lot of herbs that grow wild.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 9, 2015)

Many of us do infusions. I use them in soap, lotion and other items as well. I infuse my herbs etc in oils though, not water.  Many also grow their own things for infusions. 

Also, if you look to the bottom you will see other posts regarding this subject as well.


----------



## couch0 (Oct 9, 2015)

OK great thank you. I'm so excited to have found this forum


----------



## Dahila (Oct 9, 2015)

I grow the herbs and make extracts and infusions.  It is easy and I know what goes in it,


----------



## couch0 (Oct 9, 2015)

I know I love it! Now I just need to learn how to make essential oils.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 9, 2015)

couch0 said:


> I know I love it! Now I just need to learn how to make essential oils.


I really hate to be a party pooper but, most essential oils require special equipment to obtain them and pounds upon pounds of plant matter. 

For the hobbyist this isn't feasible unless you have acres of land and an essential oil distillation set up.

For example, 
Mint requires 4 lbs of leaves to make 1 oz of oil.That's 1 oz per 64 oz and that's a generous one!

 Roses take something like 1 ton (2000 pounds!) of petals for 1 oz of rose EO/absolute. 

Believe me, I wanted to at one point too but now I just leave that to the professionals!   [emoji39]


----------



## couch0 (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh my well forget that then! I'll stick to my extracts and tinctures.


----------



## rparrny (Oct 9, 2015)

couch0 said:


> I know I love it! Now I just need to learn how to make essential oils.


The expense and work involved is rarely worth it IMHO...do a youtube search and see if it's something you really want to do...tons of herb and tons of time for a very small amount of EO.  I love infusing herbs and have been doing it for decades...mostly for herbal medicine and balms.


----------



## couch0 (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm making an anxiety/sleep tincture right now with California poppy, and hawthorn berry. You make balms too? I'm looking for ideas on a baby butt balm. My best friend is expecting this summer


----------



## Midwitch (Aug 2, 2017)

Anyone make extracts with glycerin and water? I have a calendula one I am experimenting with now. Part water part glycerin and 6 months on the back shelf of my pantry. (I added a wee bit of preservative because I am afraid of it going bad). Just wondering if anyone else has had experience with this.


----------



## Millie (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Midwitch, you'll get more responses if you start a new thread. This one is two years old so most people will skip over it. I have only heard of making extracts with alcohol, so I'm curious if others have tried your experiment too


----------

